# infondere speranza



## k_georgiadis

Most sources (WRF, De Mauro, Garzanti) write _infondere speranza *in*_ _qcn._ However, Oxford Paravia has the examples _infondere speranza/coraggio* a* qcn. _

Also, I saw both prepositions used in similar sentences on the internet. Are they both correct and interchangeable?

Thanks!


----------



## effeundici

Io preferisco decisamente la seconda


----------



## MünchnerFax

Spontaneously, I'd use _in _with _speranza_ and _a _with _coraggio_.  But I think I should check in a precise context.


----------



## danalto

MünchnerFax said:


> Spontaneously, I'd use _in _with _speranza_ and _a _with _coraggio_.  But I think I should check in a precise context.


I agree! But...why?


----------



## k_georgiadis

In the internet:

_infondere coraggio in_            199 times
_infondere coraggio a_                717 times


----------



## rawbee

A me verrebbe da usare "in" in entrambi i casi.
Dev'essere l'*in* di "infondere" che mi fa interferenza


----------



## Lorena1970

I have the feeling that the correct one is "*in*". "Infondere speranza/ coraggio/gioia/entusiasmo/vigore... *in* qualcuno" ( I personally prefer this one), but honestly I can't tell at all to be sure... "Infondere" means to pour while blending so it sounds better expressed with "in" than with "a". We pour something *in*to something else and we blend immersing something "*in*to"...Does this make sense...???


----------



## rawbee

Rinfrancata nelle mie posizioni da Lorena1970 sono andata a consultare un dizionario.
Il De Mauro dice che il verbo regge IN.

2 CO fig., suscitare, destare un sentimento, una qualità spec. spirituale, un ideale e sim., in altri o anche in se stessi: _i. speranza_, _fiducia in qcn._, _gli infondemmo coraggio_, _i. la vita in un corpo_


----------



## k_georgiadis

This is quite confusing; 

Sabatini Coletti:
• fig. Suscitare, trasmettere un sentimento *a* qlcu.: _infondere fiducia *all'*amico_


----------



## Lorena1970

To me "trasmettere *a*"; "suscitare *in*", "infondere *in*". I asked mom to check out the Gabrielli, which is the most reliable. I will be back later...
Mom didn't find it but she says she is sure that the correct form is "in". This for what in "my" knowledge. Further researches would help.
@K_g: infondere fiducia all'amico sounds correct to me...


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thanks for trying Lorena1970.


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi K_g, I have investigated the proper forms of this verb further, and both are correct. It depends on THE MEANING of the verb and its context.

1) Infondere speranza ALL'amico (a un amico) = To encourage and support a friend in need, to GIVE him our energies and help to overcome a bad/discouraging situation
2) Infondere speranza NELL' amico (in un amico) = To trust/hope that our friend will succeed in doing something for himself (for instance: I am taking part to a competition where my friend is part of the jury panel, I say "Infondo tutte l e mie speranze nel mio amico!" means that I hope he will influence the panel to vote for me, so to help me to win the competition) to trust/hope that our friend will help us to sort out a problem or will help us finding a solution to a problem.
We may "infondere speranza NEI sogni", but we may NOT "infondere speranza AI sogni" 
I hope it is much clearer...I can think about further examples later.
Hope this helps.


----------



## miri

Io non userei "infondere" nell'esempio numero 2, ma "*riporre*", Lorena


----------



## k_georgiadis

It's a lot clearer now lorena1970. Thank you.


----------



## rawbee

Anche a me suona strano il secondo significato.


----------



## federicoft

Lorena1970 said:


> 2) Infondere speranza NELL' amico (in un amico) = To trust/hope that our friend will succeed in doing something for himself (for instance: I am taking part to a competition where my friend is part of the jury panel, I say "Infondo tutte l e mie speranze nel mio amico!" means that I hope he will influence the panel to vote for me, so to help me to win the competition) to trust/hope that our friend will help us to sort out a problem or will help us finding a solution to a problem.
> We may "infondere speranza NEI sogni", but we may NOT "infondere speranza AI sogni"



Sorry, but the verb 'infondere' has no such meaning.


----------



## Lorena1970

Secondo l'Accademia della Crusca, "Infondere" è sinonimo di "incutere". Qui i sinonimi di "incutere", tra i quali "destare" che significa anche "originare", "sviluppare", "esprimere" e "manifestare". Io credo che il significato n.2 che io ho espresso sia corretto.
Mi riprometto un ulteriore controllo.
Credo sarebbe interessante conoscere le motivazioni dei pareri contrari.


----------



## federicoft

Infondere è per l'appunto sinonimo di incutere, cioè suscitare o indurre un sentimento._ Infondere speranza nell'amico_ significa conseguentemente confortarlo, incoraggiarlo: destare in lui la speranza, non riporre in lui la propria.


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie federicoft. Sì, è in parte vero, ma per la proprietà transitiva se "incutere" è sinonimo di "destare" e "destare" è sinonimo di "esprimere" e "manifestare", allora "incutere" è anch' esso sinonimo dei due precedenti.
Non è mia intenzione polemizzare, affatto, è che mi interessa approfondire e sono ancora convinta che il verbo possa essere usato col significato 2 da me suggerito.
Mi ripropongo un ulteriore controllo.


----------



## rawbee

Ma "destare" non è sinonimo di "esprimere" e "manifestare".


----------



## federicoft

Lorena1970 said:


> Grazie federicoft. Sì, è in parte vero, ma per la proprietà transitiva se "incutere" è sinonimo di "destare" e "destare" è sinonimo di "esprimere" e "manifestare", allora "incutere" è anch' esso sinonimo dei due precedenti.



"Destare" non mi sembra sinonimo di "esprimere", in ogni caso non esiste nessuna "proprietà transitiva" tra i sinonimi. Due termini possono essere sinonimi in un significato, ed averne altri completamente diversi. Mappa è sinonimo di pianta, e pianta è sinonimo di albero. Ma mappa non è sinonimo di albero.

In ogni caso, senza polemica neanche da parte mia, stiamo dibattendo di cose che possono essere facilmente verificate su qualsiasi vocabolario.


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi dispiace dissentire sia sul fatto che la mia interpretazione 2 del significato di "infondere" sia sbagliata, sia sul fatto che non ci sia proprietà transitiva tra sinonimi. L'argomento può essere complesso, ma la mia semplificazione (proprietà transitiva) è in buona parte corretta.
In caso ti resti il dubbio puoi sottoporre il quesito all'Accademia delle Crusca. (link nel mio precedente post)
Inoltre "mappa" NON è sinonimo di "pianta", quanto meno non in un uso corretto della lingua Italiana. Non direi mai "la mappa di un edificio" come non direi mai "la pianta di un terreno". Ma questo argomento esula da questo 3d quindi mi fermo qui.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao!
Io ho sempre usato "in".
"A" mi convince meno in entrambi i casi.

Su tutti i dizionari che ho consultato "in" risulta la soluzione più adottata.

Compreso qui (e c'è anche l'esempio di "coraggio" che secondo me si usa con "infondere" tanto quanto con "speranza."

Necsus, dove sei?


----------



## k_georgiadis

De Mauro seems to be suggesting _*in*_ in the case of _speranza _but _*a*_ in the case of _coraggio_; their example reads  _gli infondemmo coraggio. 

_


----------



## Lorena1970

Come espresso nel thread "Italian Only" il Salvatore Battaglia distingue tra "infondere speranza a qualcuno" nel senso di comunicare,trasmettere speranza *a* qualcuno disperato, e "infondere speranza *in* qualcuno" inteso come riversare speranze nel senso di aspettative nei confronti di qualcuno.
Questo il risultato delle mie ricerche e il mio contributo, considerando anche che il verbo appartiene a quella categoria di verbi di uso complesso nel contesto della lingua Italiana.(5 pagine sul SB!)


----------



## k_georgiadis

Yes Lorena1970, you have explained it very thoroughly and I am very appreciative. I was simply commenting to Raffavita on the narrower point that De Mauro does not recommend *in *with both _speranza _and _coraggio_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi K_g, I just considered useful to mention the source of my suggestions in this thread, just in case someone would be interested in exploring the subject thoroughly.


----------



## rawbee

Lorena, ho visto che hai riportato la discussione su un altro forum, ma volevo solo farti notare (qui, perchè lo hai scritto qui) che se mappa e pianta non sono sinonimi, non lo sono in realtà neanche infondere e incutere, dal momento che non si "incute speranza" e non si "infonde terrore".
Sono certa che sai che i sinonimi sono tali per approssimazione. Ed è per questo che la proprietà transitiva non può essere utilizzata per dedurre il significato di un termine.
(A parte che, ripeto,  "destare" non è sinonimo di "esprimere" e "manifestare".)

E poi, se SETTE dizionari non danno un significato che riporta il Battaglia, un motivo ci sarà?


----------



## Lorena1970

La corrispondenza quali sinonimi tra "infondere" ed "incutere" era sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca (puoi verificare) ed in effetti ad un più approfondito esame condotto col supporto di un esperto è risultata alquanto strana, benché la Crusca sia l'organo più autorevole in materia di lingua Italiana...
Per il resto rimando al thread Italian Only.


----------



## rawbee

Naturalmente esiste una corrispondenza, ma non è mai una perfetta sovrapposizione.
Il paragrafo del sito della Crusca che tu hai citato ha usato il termine più vicino,  per far capire di quale verbo si stava parlando. 
Avrebbe fatto lo stesso con mappa e pianta, secondo me


----------



## Lorena1970

"Infondere" ed "incutere" hanno la stessa costruzione latina (in+ .....) mentra "mappa" e "pianta" sono davvero due cose  diverse, sia oggettivamente che etimologicamente... Ma non è questa la sede per questo argomento.


----------



## rawbee

La costruzione latina non c'entra assolutamente niente, ma - come dici giustamente tu - non è il caso di proseguire.

ciao


----------

